# while at the range - a Bushmaster



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

While I was at the range today, playing with my Ruger 77/357, a guy drove in and waited for me to finish at the 50 yarder. He had a brand new Bushmaster .223. I know zilch about black rifles, I'm guessing it is an M4 type. 16" bbl, adjustable stock. Telescope mounted, bore sighted with a laser, he said. After getting his OK, I watched him empty a magazine shooting at 50 yards. There were 5 FTLs, one with the bolt held back, the others with bolt in battery. Operating the charging lever was all that was required to continue firing, an unfired cartridge was never discharged. When the mag was empty - 30 rounds I think - he walked in and checked the target; nothing on the paper. When he returned, he complained that the scope made it awkward to operate the charging lever. I suggested higher rings. I touched the scope, and noticed that the rear ring was loose on the mount.

I repeat: I know nothing about these guns except for reading a couple short articles. The cause(s) of the FTLs I know nothing about. However, I can say that my practice is to go from bore sighting to 25 yards, get a hole in the paper, adjust sights, get 3 rounds in the black - before switching to 50 yards. Gives me a chance to notice loose stuff too, before burning a lot of ammo.

I also noticed that most - maybe all - of the cases ended up in an area about 2' across, maybe 6' from the gun. That's kinda neat.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that the operator had more to do with the gun not working than the gun did. The loose scope mount would account for the lack of accuracy. The magazine may have had a bent or deformed lip where the bolt picks up the next cartridge, or the mag wasn't seated properly.

GW


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I would have to agree with goldwing. The operator was probably the issue here I cant think of one reason to empty a magazine without even properly sighting in the gun.


----------



## Frogmaster (Jun 6, 2014)

Only problem I've noticed with my BUshmaster has been with magizine lips. The scope being loose is operator error!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hillman said:


> I know zilch about black rifles, .


Don't feel bad, sounds like you knew much more than the owner. Either he needs to move his scope up further or get higher rings.

I would venture to say he did not throughly clean the packing oil from the rifle and lube the rifle before heading to the range or was using inferior magazines, or both.

I don't care what AR you own, if you don't give it a good first cleaning, and a good lube the first time out and don't use quality magazines you are asking for trouble. I'm surprised he didn't get a round stuck in the chamber as well.

I have a failrly new Bushmaster XM15E2S and it shoots sub moa at 100 yards and runs like a clock. Likewise, loose scope mounts won't help you to zero the rifle. Bushy's are generally known for their accuracy and generally black rifles as a whole.


----------

